# got hit again at Mosquito



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

This time someone stole the right tail light off my boat trailer.
Wires snipped clean as a whistle.

Love that lake, even want to move closer from Wheeling WV.

Does this sort of thing happen all the time up there??


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Terry you have some bad luck man! People are idiots. I think this is the first time I've heard about a tail light getting stolen. Did you catch any eyes


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Crime continues to pay. Been stolen from while i was fishing more than any other endeavor. There’s a price to pay for free access for anybody. Consider yourself lucky. Try parking in cleveland. You’ll lose your truck and trailer.


----------



## Vinnyt (Feb 15, 2018)

Wow


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

when did this happen? where were you parked?


----------



## Krt1911 (Mar 30, 2014)

That happened to me 3 times last year at Berlin Bonner road ramp. Then again at Catawba this past weekend. My lights unplung so the wires have been fine, but its $45 per light and the one at Catawba cracked the fiber glass getting it out.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

That's strange while out fishing at mosquito last Saturday somebody hit my trailer toasted the passenger side tail light on it new ones should arrive from Amazon today that was at the state ramp on the causeway

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Don’t get it they are making that much money on them!! They even cracked my trailer gettin my off last fall


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

They steal tail lights now? I’ve never heard of such a thing. Those people that steal like that don’t deserve to live here.


----------



## Tap that bass (Jan 5, 2018)

Let’s go hunting, let’s bait the lot and scatter in the cover. Then let’s make a few examples and post videos online.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I would say no that is not normal for mosquito lake. I have been fishing there well over 20 years and have never had any problems while parked in the lot.


----------



## Alleysteel (Feb 12, 2017)

I've never had a problem either


----------



## Jumbo (Jul 15, 2004)

TClark said:


> This time someone stole the right tail light off my boat trailer.
> Wires snipped clean as a whistle.
> 
> Love that lake, even want to move closer from Wheeling WV.
> ...


What ramp did this happen at?


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

I've never heard one good thing about leaving your vehicle anywhere at mosquito!!I can't say that I know one person that's went there and hasn't had something stolen or damaged on their vehicle..


----------



## madm0j0 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have heard more about stolen items from Mosquito than any other place. I even had my spud bar stolen right out of the back of my truck. I also had a buddy have his gas syphoned while fishing the causeway. I love the lake too, but those druggies and desperados make that place a less than desirable destination. I hate frickin thieves!!!


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I'v been fishing and hunting Mosquito for over 40 years and have never had a problem in the parking lot. On the water with NOT SO INTELLIGENT FOLKS IS ANOTHER STORY.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Bait trailer with defensive perimeter ,claymores.Your out fishing and hear a bang the heard just got thinner.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

cast4life said:


> I've never heard one good thing about leaving your vehicle anywhere at mosquito!!I can't say that I know one person that's went there and hasn't had something stolen or damaged on their vehicle..


now you can, I've fished mosquito all my life and don't remember ever having anything ripped off other than a few crappie lips when I was younger and more excitable..


----------



## WETSHIRT (Jun 29, 2012)

When things like this happen, a lot of guys (myself included ) Cuss a few times, bitch to whoever will listen and then go buy a new taillight, spud bar, pole whatever. I think if more people took the time to file a police report with the proper authorities it might help. Theft, hit and run on private property or state land are crimes that should be reported. I don't know who that would be at mosquito, local cops, game warden or sheriff. It might encourage more drive thru by the cops. This whole problem sucks but something needs to be done.


----------



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

During duck season my buddy got both his side mirrors busted this was on the south end public ramp is just a shame with people


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Surprised at how many post on this thread I've been fishing mosquito 25 years off and on never had an issue until my tail light was broken last Saturday. but the tail light frame was barely bent whoever hit it may not even known it. no biggie 30 bucks and now I got a spare at least

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't bother people, worked hard all my life, don't lie cheat or steal.
We barely get by each month and fishing skeeter is such a joy for me.

South east section where I live, pickens are slim to say the least fish wise.
Musky are easier for me to catch than saugeye or crappie.

Mosquito Creek Lake is paradise to me. I just want to fish and be left alone.

Causeway Ramp, State Park Ramp, or the Public Ramp, shouldn't make a difference, eh?

I may just set up a sting on these bastards and tase the crap out of anyone touching my property, maybe even cut their dam hands off...only sure cure, eh?


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

Sometimes I wonder when I hear this stuff if this isn’t someone local doing this crap in attempt to scare people away. I could be way off but just always seems weird when they take small items like that. You can buy submersible trailer lights for as cheap as 7 bucks a piece at Walmart. Also having known a few drug addicts over the years, they’ve usually been caught up with law few times and aren’t going to steal something unless it’s worth their while and the risk of jail. Social media has definitely brought more people to surrounding lakes when bite is hot and I’ve seen many people throw a fit over it. Just feel like it someone trying to bring bad publicity. Regardless, it’s a shame, sorry to hear man.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Musta been in the wind today. I feel bad you got robbed, bro, but i had a gun pulled on me today just for asking if these fellas if they had permission to be there.


----------



## Moozboy (Mar 31, 2017)

ODNR useless they have a major piece of information from my theft that could solve crimes around cortland area, 7 months and NOTHING!!! But forget your fire extinguishers and they kick you off the lake


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

I have noticed a lot more police presence at the causeway parking lot & buoyline lot also.


----------



## madm0j0 (Sep 10, 2008)

I actually don't think it's the local folks so much as fishermen taking from other fishermen. In the case of my buddy who got his gas syphoned, I highly doubt it was someone walking down the causeway with a gas can. It was probably someone else fishing right there next to them. They could have saw them drive up, seen where they were fishing, and once outta sight went at it. Same with my spud bar. I'm sure it was another ice fisherman that as they were packing up their own gear looked into the bed of my truck and stole my spud bar. Probably another boat owner as well stealing trailer lamps. I doubt there is a hot market for trailer lights............ other than in the mosquito area. As far as reporting it, I would hate to occupy the local law enforcement with reporting my $30 spud bar. In the case of major theft though, absolutely it should be reported and I'm sure it is. I think its just a shame that there are so many dishonest folks willing to jeopardize other folks safety for their own convenience.

Is it wrong of me to wish that whoever stole my spud bar fell through while trying to using it?
Or maybe I'll just thank the Lord that I can afford another one, and maybe it saved their life.

Crack, crack, splash..........Just sayin!!!


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

They need some surveillance cameras .


----------



## SPURCHASERX (May 23, 2008)

Probably regret this but in 45 years never had anything stolen from state park or causeway launch
I have had a trailer fender nicked once and on several late night or very early morning outings wished I had not been alone due to drunk / high rowdy folks in or around the docks
Scariest part of that was several times they were loading boats coming off the lake
Probably just cursed myself


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

madm0j0 said:


> I actually don't think it's the local folks so much as fishermen taking from other fishermen. In the case of my buddy who got his gas syphoned, I highly doubt it was someone walking down the causeway with a gas can. It was probably someone else fishing right there next to them. They could have saw them drive up, seen where they were fishing, and once outta sight went at it. Same with my spud bar. I'm sure it was another ice fisherman that as they were packing up their own gear looked into the bed of my truck and stole my spud bar. Probably another boat owner as well stealing trailer lamps. I doubt there is a hot market for trailer lights............ other than in the mosquito area. As far as reporting it, I would hate to occupy the local law enforcement with reporting my $30 spud bar. In the case of major theft though, absolutely it should be reported and I'm sure it is. I think its just a shame that there are so many dishonest folks willing to jeopardize other folks safety for their own convenience.
> 
> Is it wrong of me to wish that whoever stole my spud bar fell through while trying to using it?
> Or maybe I'll just thank the Lord that I can afford another one, and maybe it saved their life.
> ...


I agree with you. It's not always the druggies and bad seeds. Some fishermen are A-holes too.--Tim


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Never had a problem at Mosquito but at Portage Lakes on my first ever tournament for Bass (Thursday nights) with my new boat someone crushed my fender and light into my tire. Had to pry fender out just to move. No note, nothing! Thank you and I hope you get skunked for the rest of your life!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

ONE broken taillight since 1980! SW launch. 
One bent fender,,,, Lakeshore, Bula.
I can live with that.


IR Game Cameras,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, hanging everywhere! Garage, Barn, back door, back yard,,,,,,
I was even thinking of making a bracket, to hang one in my TRUCK CAP BACK WINDOW!
???? I wonder,,,, Would one work, through glass? Never tried it.
There's got to be a way. ;>)


----------



## bobw06231 (Feb 6, 2014)

TClark said:


> This time someone stole the right tail light off my boat trailer.
> Wires snipped clean as a whistle.
> 
> Love that lake, even want to move closer from Wheeling WV.
> ...







DOBOY AT WORK!!


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

For a couple hundred bucks you can purchase a 360 degree motion sensor security camera that will report to your cell phone any activity, just like a trail cam. You can get stationary ones for under $100. Share the dirtbags photo on sites like this and other social media like you would a beautiful buck.


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

And pro


Row v. Wade said:


> For a couple hundred bucks you can purchase a 360 degree motion sensor security camera that will report to your cell phone any activity, just like a trail cam. You can get stationary ones for under $100. Share the dirtbags photo on sites like this and other social media like you would a beautiful buck.


And probably get sued for character defamation.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

TClark said:


> This time someone stole the right tail light off my boat trailer.
> Wires snipped clean as a whistle.
> Love that lake, even want to move closer from Wheeling WV
> Does this sort of thing happen all the time up there??


No, TC, it is not a normal thing at Mosquito! It may very well be a normal thing in some parts of Cleveland, but not skeeter. I barely averted a disaster when returning late from a trip up to Avon (west lake). Upon arriving at the dock, the head lights where on in my truck and the engine was running. Thieves had jimmied the ignition and about to pull off when we pulled up. I think they had a look out who warned them in time enough to escape!. Thank God, because I would have had no way to get me and boat home. Long story short, don't use the 72nd street ramp! I hope you called the park police. I know that a tail light seems be a small thing but if we ignore it, its only gonna get worse, leading to more and serious thefts! WE need to bug the crap out of the park police so that they understand the seriousness of the problem. I refuse to be a victim. I don't have the fanciest boat on the lake, but you better believe that I care about every nut and bolt on it! Good luck, good fishing and God bless.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

360 degree motion sensor security camera? lol, they's steal that too.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

TClark said:


> 360 degree motion sensor security camera? lol, they's steal that too.


Yes they would Terry. Thankfully I've only had to deal with theft of anything serious two times in my life nock on wood. But people will steal anything that's not bolted down, then they'll just hook up a truck and rip it loose anyways


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Row v. Wade said:


> For a couple hundred bucks you can purchase a 360 degree motion sensor security camera that will report to your cell phone any activity, just like a trail cam. You can get stationary ones for under $100. Share the dirtbags photo on sites like this and other social media like you would a beautiful buck.


Row v. Wade i sent you a PM.


----------



## Alleysteel (Feb 12, 2017)

I was thinking about this on Saturday night. As I was leaving the marina I noticed a trailer .... no truck Just the trailer parked in the grass . There is the large community of folks around here that love to fish . I see this quite often where their " driver" drops the trailer off in the grass or parking lot only to return after a long while to pick them up. If there was major crime around here do you think they would do that ? I'm sorry this happened to you I really am but it's not normal. As far as the "local people " comment that's just silly.


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

I saw those empty trailers setting there and thought how they don’t get stolen you could just hook up and go


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

A lot of English drivers bring Amish for the day to fish and drop the trailers , then come back at x time to hook up and go home, some lock them some don’t. You just never know if and when something may happen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Tap that bass said:


> Let’s go hunting, let’s bait the lot and scatter in the cover. Then let’s make a few examples and post videos online.


Let me know when you are ready.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Seems if people would call the DNR an report this maybe they would do something about it. They work with law enforcement all the time


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Seems if people would call the DNR an report this maybe they would do something about it. They work with law enforcement all the time


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

I am sorry this happened to you. Although I’ve never fished Skeeter I’ve never had an issue with my parked vehicles. I would for sure be frustrated having to repair damaged stuff much less replace stolen things. Folks doing this are not outdoors type folks I doubt. I see a real problem with being far from home with no brake, signal or tail lites. Especially if leaving the lake at dusk or later. Fixing those things on Walmart parking lot away from home would be no fun. I’m guessing I’d just risk driving home without them. Would the state police be understanding? If someone runs into your boat is it your fault without lamps? I swear I like my dog more each day lol.


----------



## Bedrock (Apr 15, 2012)

I have had my boat broken into where it was stored on my trailer at the marina. Tools, rod and reels stolen that were in a storage compartment. Pretty sure it was kids from campground across the road.
One time while out fishing, someone stole my spare tire off of the trailer. It was bolted to the trailer! This was at my campgrounds ramp! All this up at Lake Erie, western end.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Exactly Denny! We did drive all the way home with one lamp.
funny thing was, my wife says, "your lights not on."
I go and look (lose wire?) and she was right...there was no light ON the trailer.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

At least they could have left you $20 for it.


----------



## glbags (May 7, 2009)

Report it or allow it to continue. Doing the same thing gets the same result! Change things ... or don’t bitch. Why would someone steel these things- I don’t see a market for them..how would the thief know they work..


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Guess I’m old school, or my reputation of crazy wards off would be criminals. Idk, but I get **** all the time from friends that I’m stupid for leaving everything unlocked from cars, to my house. I figured it this way, if your dumb enough to invade my privacy and personal belongings....then by god be prepared to feel my presence in the shadows watching and waiting. Let’s just say that I’m not the guy you want to F with. 
Pleasant, fun and precise. I can mingle with anyone and more often than not, get high fives. From the hood to the wood, I blend in with my surroundings. I always meet people in a friendly manner. That leads to knowing people in the right places. Long story short, yeah I’m pretty cool and crazy at the same time. Just remember if you Take my stuff, Ill take all of yours! Oh, nothing of mine has been broken into from edgewater to Pymatuming


----------

